# How much cheese is needed for Summer Sausage



## tprice (Dec 18, 2010)

I have been making some summer sausage the last couple months and have been using the High Mtn  package with

good results.

Well I have ordered some more supplies from High MTN and from Butcher and Pack and this time when I ordered from

B&P I picked up a 5lb package of cheddar cheese and 1 lb of pepper jack.

My question is what ratio is a good one for adding cheese to my mix, still sticking with pre-packaged mixes for a

while till I get more comfortable with everything.

Wife is wanting me to make several logs for Christmas presents and does not want me to experiment right now

By way i am using venison


----------



## mossymo (Dec 18, 2010)

For summer sausage the ratio's I use are -

19 1/2 lbs venison

5 1/2 lbs lean pork

1 1/2 lbs cheddar cheese

1 1/2 lbs swiss jalapeño cheese

For summer sausage, brats, hot dogs, etc. I use hi temp cheese. I have seen others use regular cheese with success, but when I have used regular cheese it melted and wasn't able to see it in the slices. Taste was there, but I also like the appearance of cheese chunks with the meat; just my personal preference.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 18, 2010)

Personally I go with 10% cheese and like MossyMo I use the high temp type and like it better


----------



## tprice (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks, that was kind of what I was thinking.

I did get the high temp cheese


----------

